# Pup has lump on his head!



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey everyone..So, my new puppy Leo has a lump on his skull. I just noticed it a little while ago. He and my other two dogs have been playing UNDER the coffee table so I think that is what happened. He is a really large, clumsy boy and I'm pretty sure it was "coffee table" play where he wacked his head. He is acting totally normal...I am just worried. Should I be?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

He would have had to whack his head pretty darn hard to cause a lump and I've actually never seen a dog with a lump on its head, not that it can't happen.  I have a 6-1/2 pound Chi, when she was 6 wks old I was in the process of picking her up she got way too wiggly, I couldn't hold onto her & dropped her onto the creek rocks ON HER HEAD, she yelp so loud & so long I just knew I'd cracked her skull. Fortunately that was NOT the case & I never did feel a lump, it's amazing how hard their heads are. If he is acting normal, doesn't seem to be in any pain, eats like he's supposed to, doesn't seem woozy or sleeping more than usual then I wouldn't worry. Just keep an eye on him for the next couple of days & if anything changes take him to the vet.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

shellieca said:


> He would have had to whack his head pretty darn hard to cause a lump and I've actually never seen a dog with a lump on its head, not that it can't happen.  I have a 6-1/2 pound Chi, when she was 6 wks old I was in the process of picking her up she got way too wiggly, I couldn't hold onto her & dropped her onto the creek rocks ON HER HEAD, she yelp so loud & so long I just knew I'd cracked her skull. Fortunately that was NOT the case & I never did feel a lump, it's amazing how hard their heads are. If he is acting normal, doesn't seem to be in any pain, eats like he's supposed to, doesn't seem woozy or sleeping more than usual then I wouldn't worry. Just keep an eye on him for the next couple of days & if anything changes take him to the vet.


Thanks..I have never seen a lump on a dogs head either..that's why I'm worried...he would have to have hit it really hard. Sigh, I really hope he's okay.:-(


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Thanks..I have never seen a lump on a dogs head either..that's why I'm worried...he would have to have hit it really hard. Sigh, I really hope he's okay.:-(


How old is he? Where is the lump? Is the lump hard or kind of soft? Can you move it around? Can you give an estimated size, pea, marble, golf ball? Is he still behaving normally this morning? Sorry, just trying to get a better idea as to if would be something I'd be worried about. I have 4 dogs and one of them has a lump on his back kind between his shoulders, he's had if for years & it's just a cyst. So I'm wondering if that's all it is for your pup. He should be going to the vet regulary for shots & such, you can have the vet check it then if its still there.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

shellieca said:


> How old is he? Where is the lump? Is the lump hard or kind of soft? Can you move it around? Can you give an estimated size, pea, marble, golf ball? Is he still behaving normally this morning? Sorry, just trying to get a better idea as to if would be something I'd be worried about. I have 4 dogs and one of them has a lump on his back kind between his shoulders, he's had if for years & it's just a cyst. So I'm wondering if that's all it is for your pup. He should be going to the vet regulary for shots & such, you can have the vet check it then if its still there.


He is approx. 4 months old. It is hard, and doesn't seem to bother him at all. He is his normal, happy, clunky self this morning. I read online that some dogs have a large ridge of bone there, some breeds more than others. I think that is what it is..if it is from a "bump" I believe it will just go down with time. If it gets worse I will make sure he is checked out. We have another week or so before we can take him to the vet. Thanks


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Him behaving like a puppy is a good thing! Pups are fun but they're a lot of work. I miss having one but sure don't miss all the training. LOL.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

shellieca said:


> Him behaving like a puppy is a good thing! Pups are fun but they're a lot of work. I miss having one but sure don't miss all the training. LOL.


LOL...I so hear you there! I have adopted 3 in the past 2 years...not to mention the five bettas...but, it's all good. They keep me busy. Leo ate part of a tennis ball today, and spent the day puking..sigh. I'm just glad I bought paper towels today.


----------

